# Need an advice.



## wannabe SF member (23 Dec 2007)

Hi,

As said before  need an advice. I'll make this short: I have a friend who has always been passionate about the air force. And for some time and is thinking about joining it. Now he said he wanted to join the USAF. Firstly i asked why the USAF since he is Canadian (not that i have anything against the USAF).
He answered me the following: I want to join the USAF to fly more advanced fighter planes like the F-22 and not the  CF-18 . Personally i think that joining a foreign military force for the equipment only is a very wrong reason and i would like to get this in his head. Any advice


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2007)

I'm not sure, but I'll bet if he talks to a USAF recruiter, he won't be flying so much as a mop around the mess hall, let alone an F-22. Unless he holds dual citizenship, I'd say his chances are about nil. What I do know for sure, is that there's lots here on what is required to join the US military. I suggest you both start there first. A quick look at the US recruiting sites probably wouldn't hurt either. As for joining the CF as a pilot, with the info here, you shouldn't be asking.


----------



## wannabe SF member (23 Dec 2007)

Well from what he's told me you don't need the US citizenship but you need a recommendation from an official  of a country invited by the department of defence ( not sure what this means)
I heard that The Colorado academy takes a certain number of foreign cadets per year.
(please correct me if my info is wrong.)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2007)

Like I say, I don't know for sure. However, given the hoops people have to jump through, to be a grunt and carry an M16, I can't see it being easier to fly an aircraft.


			
				Chawki Bensalem said:
			
		

> Well from what he's told me you don't need the US citizenship but you need a recommendation from an official  of a country invited by the department of defence ( not sure what this means)
> I heard that The Colorado academy takes a certain number of foreign cadets per year.
> (please correct me if my info is wrong.)



That would likely be for countries like Saudi Arabia and such. One they have a vested interest in cultivating politically.

It sounds like he's got his mind made up. Buy him a beer, kick him in the ass, and tell him not to forget to write.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Dec 2007)

Dont forget to tell him to think of what the odds are he will wind up in an F-22 seat.....


think small


----------



## wannabe SF member (23 Dec 2007)

Ebenezer 'the Grinch' Scrooge said:
			
		

> It sounds like he's got his mind made up. Buy him a beer, kick him in the ***, and tell him not to forget to write.



 :rofl: sure, as soon as im old enough


----------



## dimsum (23 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Dont forget to tell him to think of what the odds are he will wind up in an F-22 seat.....



(sarcasm)...or a fighter seat in general.  Those F-15s are in perfect condition, right?   :
(/sarcasm)

Or, join the CF and ask for exchange postings.  Might be a bit simplistic, but I can't see their requirements being any less than ours, and from what I hear there are definitely slots on exchange.  Plus, don't we get paid significantly higher?


----------



## benny88 (23 Dec 2007)

Someone should tell your friend that by the time he even gets to a seat of a CANADIAN fighter we will likely not be flying the CF-18 anymore. F-35s in or around 2017 hopefully.  ;D Also, if he's that superficial about the type of aircraft he wants to fly, he could be in for a nasty suprise.


----------



## wannabe SF member (23 Dec 2007)

benny88 said:
			
		

> he could be in for a nasty suprise.



Exactly what i think, im currently trying to get this in his stubborn little head.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2007)

Chawki Bensalem said:
			
		

> Exactly what i think, im currently trying to get this in his stubborn little head.



So, you've got your info. It's not us that needs convincing, and we're not here to convince anyone else. Tell him to do his own research & make up his own mind. When he's old enough, he can follow through with his decision. If his convictions are strong enough, you won't change them.

Locked.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

